# fonts firefox tremendi...

## Tiro

ho un problema con firefox 2 e l'antialias. Ho seguito l'howto riguardante l'argomento e fino a firefox 1.5 tutto ok. Con firefox 2 non riesco a configurarlo....

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a vedere il valore dei DPI:

http://somemixedstuff.blogspot.com/2007/02/migliorare-la-qualit-dei-fonts-in.html

----------

## Tiro

si...sembra migliorato ora ma l'antialias continua la sua latitanza. Ho impostato sia il valore 0 che 5 ma non sembra cambiare nulla...mmm

----------

## gutter

Ma che font stai usando?

Hai provato con i Bitestream Vera Sans e Bitestream Vera Sans Mono?

----------

## Tiro

...si ed anche Arial

----------

## starise

Io al tempo ho seguito questo how-to: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#Mozilla_Firefox_and_Thunderbird

E ora che ho firefox2 non ho alcun problema.

PS: Io utilizzo i font dejavu

----------

## Tiro

Si avevo seguito quella guida. Mah...a questo punto deve essere qlc configurazione deviata parte perchè sul portatile è tutto ok con firefox2.

----------

